# Very happy but with a bit of drama of course



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would recommend you put it on a dedicated circuit, whatever your motor spec plate shows, not just because of the non magnetic switch, but because the motor needs the dedicated power.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Great review! Thank you!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats man on your new tool!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pete, this is a nice review and congratulations on getting such a quality tool.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well written and clear.

CONGRATULATIONS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!!


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've enjoyed it so far. I've been working on a simple outfeed table for it. I hope to have that finished soon so I can start working on something to make my wife happy. I sure hope it looks better than this outfeed table.


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

Pete, Nice review, I set my SC 35913 - 10" a few weeks ago with a very similar experience to yours.
I have the 3HP 240 version. The only issue I had was the Miter Gauge handle's shaft to lock it to the gauge was bent
from the factory and I called their customer service and had one the next day.

I have a SC 64200 DC 1.5 HP 120V. And it works well with the saw.

Enjoy it

Rich


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

very nice review, I was curious about the granite tops


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent review.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

No need to worry about rust and warping anymore.
Ridgids new table saw has granite top and table mounted trunions but they shortened the cut capacity.
Nice review.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm drooling…which means I better stay away from your saw or it'll rust…sweeet.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Like the review this is the saw (3hp) that I am planning on buying this month. It's nice to hear of the problems and such that you had with the blade as that is the same blade that I will be using. Thanks a lot for the time that you put into this.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Steel City has a tendancy to call their hybrid saws, cabinet saws, kind of misleading if you ask me.


----------



## davetermite (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought one of these saws about 2 months ago and am very happy with it. My only problem with the saw when it was delivered was that one of the holes that the rear rail screws into had mangled threads which I had to tap out myself. However, Steel City customer service was extremely helpful. With the 1.75 HP motor it does slow down a little on hard, heavy wood. I just cut some 3" Honduran Rosewood and had to feed it very slowly. Hard to whine too much about that.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Great reviews. 
Beside Steel City Granite Top, I'm a fan of PM 2000 too.


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Pete:

Great review! Just the from experiences I have had and obviously for future reference. If you can run you tools on 220v it is worth the money to add a 220v circuit to your shop. You will never regret it. Your tools run stronger at lower amperage. You have greater options in tools that you can add to your shop and you never need to buy a tool that has less power than you would like because you only have 115v.

Regards


----------



## OrangeMan (Jan 30, 2009)

" the saw comes with 2 short riving knives and the full height one with the see-through plastic guard on it "

So does it come with a total of 3 riving knives?

Is the full height one for a regular kerf blade?

I'm interested because my Ridgid R4511 is made by Steel City and it seems to be lacking the full height riving knife. I'm wondering if I could order one from Steel City and it would fit.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Ron,

Yes, it came with the 2 short riving kives which sit slightly below the height of the blade, one full kerf and one thin kerf. It also came with one full height "splitter" type assembly, which is the full height one with the attached guard and spring loaded pawls. It is full kerf width.

The images below may be too big and require you to click on them to see the whole thing.

Below is the thin kerf knife.



This is the full splitter assembly.



You can see what the socket on them look like from the photos to see if they look like they will match your saw. Below is a photo of what the clamp looks like in the saw that you attach the knife into.



Good luck! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## OrangeMan (Jan 30, 2009)

PeteMoss,
Thanks a lot for the information. And the pics are GREAT! Just what I needed. 
Ron


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A great new saw well done. I like the shorter riving knives and have set mine deliberately a mm or two below the cutting through height to anable me to use the saw for doing grooves with it.Alistair


----------



## RaiD (Nov 2, 2009)

OrangeMan - did you find out if the Steel City riving knife will fit the Ridgid R4511? Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review enjoy your new toy.


----------



## OrangeMan (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan,

They didn't fit perfectly. I had to grind off some of the shoulders on the knife to let it slide down further into the slot. Also the thick one to be a bit too thick. I have to loosen the 4 set screws to get it to fit. 
If I had to do it over again I would do something else. But I love the saw!!!

Ron


----------

